# My new ride



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

*My new ride: 2012 Roubaix Pro*

finally finished a few shots of my new ride.. 
thought id like to share.. enjoy..

2012 Roubaix Pro
54cm
Full Dura Ace

15.8lbs with pedals/cages


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

shot by six3events :: See Yourself


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

absolutely amazing, love the blue!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great shots... beautiful bike... congrats and _enjoy!!_


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I join the chorus of praise. Beautiful. I have the Roubaix SL3 Pro frameset on order. My local bike shop is quoting from now until next March for delivery. Specialized isn't clear about availability. May I ask how long you waited for your SL3 Pro?

A comment and a couple of questions please.

For those interested in this bike there have been some reports of balky shifting in the rear with Shimano drivetrain. This no doubt portends more to set up than any design error though I believe Specialized was shipping the new SL3 Roubaix in early 2012 with cables routed to head tube on same side as under handlebar tape routing from left and right shifter. I have attached a pic of such a bike which is the opposite routing of your bike OP.
Please see the Specialized service bulletin:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/roubaix_sl3_shifting_fix.pdf

Notice that Specialized suggests routing derailleur cables across the headtube and crossing them back inside the downtube. Across headtube routing is how most of us route our bikes without hidden cables for softest radii and best shifting. This is how your bike came OP...in accordance with Specialized' bulletin...and so you should be good to go.

My quesiton is...how does the bike shift in the rear in particular? Any balkiness shifting down the cassette (up shifting)? Shifting down the cassette (up shifting) is when cable drag is the most problematic to hidden cable bikes.

Congrats on the bike and if you get a chance please provide your impressions of shift quality if you would.
Thanks


----------



## velominati (Nov 23, 2011)

Fantastic bike and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

That bike is awesome! Congrats on the bike and enjoy!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

What size did you order?


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for the comments.. its been a pretty sweet ride, especially since its my first road bike. Im a mtb/dh from the start. I guess Im following in Cadel's route.. lol

as for frame size and shifting.. 
its a 54cm. 

Internal routing will always give more resistance. I knew this from the start and swapped out the stock cable to the DA coated cables. I built it crossed and shortened the cable housing by about 4-5 inches from stock. With the DA coated cables, proper shimano special cable grease and shortened the cables. I have zero issues with shifting. I did notice the test ultegra grouped red bikes were a little more finicky with the rear derailer hence what I did.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Great looking bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

busterb said:


> thanks for the comments.. its been a pretty sweet ride, especially since its my first road bike. Im a mtb/dh from the start. I guess Im following in Cadel's route.. lol
> 
> as for frame size and shifting..
> its a 54cm.
> ...


Thanks for the review on the shifting and well done I will add. Apparently you knew to cross the cables internally inside the downtube if you hadn't seen the Specialized bulletin.

Last question please...about delivery. My LBS is quoting availability until March 2012 as I have the charcoal version of the Pro SL3 on order in size 58. Did your shop quote you any particular lead time for your frame?...how long did you wait for it to come in? Is there a way to determine when Specialized will have my frame available?

Thanks again...really nice bike.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Great bike, great photos.

Gotta love that Spesh crankset.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

It's for sale.. Minus the wheel set

2012 54cm Roubiax Pro Da - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

